

I Recorded Your Free Conference Calls - nwilkens
https://www.mnxsolutions.com/security/i-accidentally-recorded-your-phone-calls.html

======
nwilkens
I'm looking for additional details on these types of attacks if anyone has
experience. I just can't believe that 1000+ minutes of freeconference audio
traveling through a hacked PBX system is normal?

